# Wilson Combat ADP Question



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I posted this question yesterday and cannot find it.

I have a Wilson ADP, took it to the range this past weekend and had a weird problem. I loaded up a mag popped it in and chambered a round. Click! So I cleared it and repeated. Still click. Tried it again and noticed the :chambered round indicator" not showing. So I pulled the slide back a bit and helped it home with a litte jiggle. Fired fine. But the same thing happened with each mag. I wa using Monarch 115 gr FMJ. Never had this happen before.

Any ideas?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Broken extractor interfering with chambering? Or just dirty?
Broken loaded-chamber indicator interfering with chambering? Or just dirty?

Is the gun really, really clean? Detail strip it and clean all the gunk and old lube out of it.
An old toothbrush helps.

Use the old toothbrush to clean the extractor hook and the loaded-chamber indicator, without having to strip the gun.

When you detail-strip it, look for broken or bent parts.
Report back.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

here it is, in the general 1911 forum:

*deleted*

To add to what Steve said, make sure you aren't riding the slide _at all_...just thinking out loud...

edit: no responses to the first thread , deleted


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks.

I am planning on taking it apart slowly so as to determine if anything is broken, chipped or cracked.

After which I'll make another trip to the range and will surrender a report back.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

plentyofpaws said:


> After which I'll make another trip to the range and will surrender a report back.


in the "General 1911 Area" :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I took it apart and cleaned and clened and cleaned. Took it to the range and it shot flawlessly. Used WWB instead of the Monarch, that may have had something to do with it as well.

I also adjusted the rear sight as it always shot left, a little more adjustment and I'll be right on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It wasn't the ammunition.
It was the thorough cleaning that did the trick.

As you gain more experience through practice, you may find that you will need to move the rear sight back to where it was. Most people start out jerking the trigger which, for a right-handed person, places the bullet impacts toward the low left.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

To back up what Steve has already said, EVERY new gun needs a thorough cleaning before it goes to the range. The grease, cosmolene, etc., does funny things to gun actions when it is still present. Glad your issue is resolved.:smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks again


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

good call


----------

